# [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Laufwer



## Cryptic-Ravage (27. April 2009)

So, da ich mir in Kürze mal wieder nen neuen Rechner bauen werde, wird mein aktueller jetzt verkauft.   
*Nur komplett, keine Einzelteile!*
*ES SEI DENN man findet hier Abnehmer für ALLE Teile, z.B. User A nimmt Board + CPU + GPU, User B nimmt Gehäuse + NT usw!*

Hier die verbaute Hardware:

*Mainboard:* XFX 790i Ultra 3-Way-SLI
*RAM:* 8GB DDR3-1333 (Corsair XMS)
*CPU:* Intel Quad Q9550 *@* 4x 3,5Ghz (stabil und mit Garantie vom Übertakter!)
*CPU-Kühler:* ASUS Lion Square (extreme Kühlleistung)
*GPU:* Nvidia GeForce 9500GT (512MB DDR3, DX10)
*HDD:* 1500GB S-ATA2
*Netzteil:* Corsair HX1000 (1000 Watt, 80+ Effizienzsiegel, Kabelmanagement, voll ausgerüstet für 3-Way-SLI etc)
*Gehäuse:* Thermaltake Soprano FX schwarz mit dreigeteiltem Seitenfenster + blauer Beleuchtung, dazu inkl. mehrere hochwertige Gehäuselüfter!)
*Laufwerk:* BluRay/HD-DVD-Laufwerk der Firma LG (liest BluRays, HD-DVDs, DVDs, CDs usw)
*Tastatur:* Logitech G15 (Erstausgabe mit blauer Background-Beleuchtung!)
*Maus:* Logitech MX Revolution

Falls noch ein TFT dazu benötigt wird, ich hab noch ein 2t-TFT mit 17" hier stehen, den ich nicht brauche. Meinen 26"er werde ich auch weiterhin benutzen. 

Die Grafikkarte wurde eingebaut, da ich vorher drei GTX280 darin verbaut hatte, die aber schon vorab verkauft habe. 

Angebote kommen von euch.    


-Cryptic-


----------



## DonLennschi (28. April 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*

Ouh mann, ich werde ja irre... schick mir doch mal ne ungefähre Preisvorstellung per pn bitte.
Dann kann ich den Gedanken einfach mal vertiefen.
Viele Grüße
Lenny


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (28. April 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*

Hast PN.


----------



## Batze (30. April 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*

Sorry wenn ich mal zwischenfrage.

Was soll da noch besseres kommen an Hardware.
Kleinigkeiten schon, aber im Ganzen, alles weg, nur wegen eventuell umsteigen auf I7 und den neuen GeForce.


Irgendwas stimmt doch da nicht


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (30. April 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*



			
				Batze am 30.04.2009 01:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry wenn ich mal zwischenfrage.
> 
> Was soll da noch besseres kommen an Hardware.
> Kleinigkeiten schon, aber im Ganzen, alles weg, nur wegen eventuell umsteigen auf I7 und den neuen GeForce.
> ...



Ich hab dieses http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...ARDWARE&l1=Mainboards&l2=Intel&l3=Sockel+1366 Mainboard entdeckt mit 4x PCIe16x statt mein jetziges mit 3x PCIe 16x. 
Da will ich dann den nächsten Schritt mit machen, daher wird der hier verkauft. 

Ich hab ja noch 2 weitere HDDs hier drin verbaut (1x VelociRaptorX 300GB und noch 1x 1500GB) und einen BluRay-Brenner - aber die nehm ich mit in den neuen Rechner.

Kannst dich gerne vor Ort davon überzeugen dass 100%ig alles ok damit ist - ausserdem is ja noch zusätzlich Garantie drauf. 
  

-Cryptic-


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*

uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuund up!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*

Macht Preisvorschläge, bin offen für vieles!


----------



## GW-Player (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 03.05.2009 15:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Macht Preisvorschläge, bin offen für vieles!


Hätte Interesse an der Tastatur. Was willste denn dafür haben?
(Wenn du sie überhaupt einzeln verkaufst. Sollte ja bei sowas nicht so schlimm sein. Will ja kein festeingebautes Teil aus dem Rechner )


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*



			
				GW-Player am 05.05.2009 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Cryptic-Ravage am 03.05.2009 15:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mach nen Vorschlag.    
Kann nämlich sein dass der PC ohne Tastatur und Maus gerade verkauft wird.


----------



## GW-Player (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*



			
				Cryptic-Ravage am 07.05.2009 15:59 schrieb:
			
		

> GW-Player am 05.05.2009 17:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hast ne PM


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: [V] XFX 790i Ultra-SLI, Q9550@ 4x 3,5Ghz, 8GB DDR3, Soprano FX, BluRay/HD-DVD-Lau*

*push*!!!  


Komplettpreis: 1050€ inkl. versichertem Versand!


----------

